# Canon Rebel T5: Sensor damaged?



## naw717 (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a mark showing up on every photo I take in the upper right area of the photo. I've cleaned the sensor several times (with swabs), and it is spotless except for this mark that will not go away. I'm attaching a photo, hoping someone might be able to identify what the actual problem is? Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm betting it's a S C R A T C H.

Get the image sensor looked at/replaced by a qualified repair shop.
A new image sensor runs some $250 to $300, since it's the single most expensive part in the camera.


----------



## naw717 (Oct 26, 2016)

I called Canon and they said $190 to fix it, so I filed a claim with my insurance company, and Canon said it should be done within 5 days. Thanks for your advice!


----------

